# Kein Zugriff...



## Sebaz (27. Februar 2003)

Hallo mal wieder,

ich habe jetzt schon einige Zeit an meinem Netzwerk rumgefummelt, aber irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht. Folgendes Problem: Zwei Rechner (XP) und ein Hub/Switch. In der Windows-Netzwerkumgebung sieht man auf dem einen Rechner den anderen, kann aber nicht drauf zugreifen. Bei dem anderen kann man nicht mal auf die Arbeitsgruppe zugreifen. Pingen lassen sie sich auch nicht, egal in welche "Richtung". Es ist aber eigentlich alles richtig angeschlossen. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Februar 2003)

Firewall ?


----------



## Sebaz (27. Februar 2003)

ZoneAlarm (auf beiden Rechnern), es geht aber auch nicht, wenn sie ausgeschaltet ist.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Februar 2003)

Ich hatte das ganze auch mal. Selbst wenn ZoneAlarm installiert und abgeschaltet war, ging es nicht. Erst nachdem ich ZA komplett deinstalliert hatte, kam der Ping an ...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Schaut doch mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Verwaltung->Dienste nach, Zone Alarm installiert nämlich auch noch einen Systemdienst namens "´TrueVector" ... beende den doch mal und versuchs dann wieder...


Gruss Tom


----------



## tuxracer (6. Juni 2003)

ich weiss zwar nicht weshal, aber ich hatte dieses problem auch, und bei mir liess es sich lösen indem ich bei den Eigenschaften von LAN Verbindung im register Authentifizierung die IEEE 802.1x rausgenommen hab ????

Hauptsache es funktioniert

probiers halt mal vieleicht hilfts bei Dir ja auch.


----------

